# Help!!!



## canadianbilal

Hey,

My Employment Visa was issued May 12, 2013. From what I understand I have 3 months to come?! 
If that is the case I should be in Dubai in the next 15-16 hours..

If I enter late, what happens? Will there be issues? Penalties? Punishments? 


Please let me know what you think of my situation, I'm not even ready to travel. I am in the middle of a HUGE real estate transaction!

Please help and thank you x a billion!!


----------



## de Mexicaan

canadianbilal said:


> Hey,
> 
> My Employment Visa was issued May 12, 2013. From what I understand I have 3 months to come?!
> If that is the case I should be in Dubai in the next 15-16 hours..
> 
> If I enter late, what happens? Will there be issues? Penalties? Punishments?
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my situation, I'm not even ready to travel. I am in the middle of a HUGE real estate transaction!
> 
> Please help and thank you x a billion!!


Once you enter you have to complete the visa procedure befor you can exit the country again. This takes probably a week if you organize it well. Note that it is ramadan now so working hours are limited everywhere.
What happens if you enter late I am not sure, but I guess you will have to start a new visa procedure.


----------



## Andy17

canadianbilal said:


> Hey,
> 
> My Employment Visa was issued May 12, 2013. From what I understand I have 3 months to come?!
> If that is the case I should be in Dubai in the next 15-16 hours..
> 
> If I enter late, what happens? Will there be issues? Penalties? Punishments?
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my situation, I'm not even ready to travel. I am in the middle of a HUGE real estate transaction!
> 
> Please help and thank you x a billion!!


do not follow your logic, if you have 3 months from 12/05/13 that would take you to 11/8/13 so why the panic


----------



## rsinner

its only 60 days (not 2 months) from the date of issue of the entry permit (the pink paper)


----------



## Andy17

rsinner said:


> its only 60 days (not 2 months) from the date of issue of the entry permit (the pink paper)


That clarifies the matter, in which case its now out of time and I leave it to wiser heads then mine to offer advice on where to go from here


----------



## canadianbilal

Wait is the Pink paper issued at the same time as the Visa? 

I have only 1 paper, and it is a Visa copy with nothing in the notes. 

I was told that I would get a real copy upon arrival at the airport.


----------



## Andy17

I think you need to contact your employer's hr section and seek clarification of your position


----------



## rsinner

canadianbilal said:


> Wait is the Pink paper issued at the same time as the Visa?
> 
> I have only 1 paper, and it is a Visa copy with nothing in the notes.
> 
> I was told that I would get a real copy upon arrival at the airport.


The copy you may have may be a copy of the "pink paper" ? 
You said you have received the employment visa. This cannot be correct as you need to get the medical test done in UAE to get the visa. The "pink paper" is an "entry permit" which means that all paperwork for issuing the resident/employment visa have been completed, and as soon as you get the medical test done in UAE you can get the visa stamped (stuck) on your passport. Maybe the original pink permit was supposed to be collected from the airport. You have 60 days to enter the country from the issue of this permit.

As a Canadian passport holder you can enter the UAE in any case as a tourist with a visa on arrival.

As has been answered on the Dubai forum, you need to re-apply in case you still want to enter UAE on the resident visa rather than a tourist visa.


----------

